# DISEASES



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

where do diseases, fungus' and all those nasty @'$"!ers come from? are they already in the water and waiting to strike or what, PREVENTION IS BETTER THEN CURE? if i knew where they come from i would know what to do and how to prevent?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Disease/parasites can be caused by many factors. The 2 biggest contributing factors are stress and poor water quality. Bacteria, fungus and parasites are always in the water. Stress will weaken a fish's immune system and allow for them to infect your fish. Poor water increases these changes by increasing their population and also contributes to stress of the fish.

Water quality can also directly affect fish health. High ammonia/nitrite and sudden drops in pH can physically burn living tissue. If these problems are not corrected, an infection will follow due to stress and poor water quality. Drastic temp changes can also lead to stress.

On top of that, nutrition plays a large part in keeping them healthy.

Finally, disease/parasites can be introduced to your tank by adding a new fish that hasn't been quarantined.

Fish keeping is not really rocket science, even though their are tons of gadgets out there for the aquarium hobby. Most of the time, all you need is a cycled tank, purchase healthy fish stock, quarantine all incoming fish, feed a varied diet, and maintain a strict maintenance schedule of water changes. Prevention is always better than the cure.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

so its not possible to sterilize the water before you put it in the tank, i try to keep my tanl clean and water chemistry close within the best parameters possible, the only risk is the live jumbo blood worm i feed, is it really a risk though?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

The closest you can get to keeping your tank free of bacteria/fungus/parasites is to invest in a good UV sterilizer and install it properly. It is IMPOSSIBLE to achieve a sterile environment in a fish tank (nor do you want one).

There's always a risk of introducing disease when feeding live food.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

what on earth is a UV STIRILIZER?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> what on earth is a UV STIRILIZER?


 I have been wondering that for months :rock:


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

The power of the "Search" button...









Click me


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

sorry DonH but i looked but couldn't find out what a uv sterilizer actually does and why would i want one, i noticed it takes colur out but ps like darker water dont they?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I see.

thanks don


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

A UV sterilizer is a cylindrical unit that houses a UV flourescent bulb in the middle. Water is passed through the unit (after it has been prefiltered) and is "bombarded" with UV light at a certain range of wavelengths to kill many bacteria (that causes infections and cloudy water), algae (that cause clean water), fungus, and some parasites (like free swimming ich). That's why it's very useful in being a clarifier because it pretty much takes care of cloudy water and green water. I don't think it does anything to tannins from black water extract. They are pretty expensive ranging from about $100 to thousands of dollars depending on the wattage of the unit. This does not include the price of the pump and filter that is required to run it. Selection of UV size depends on 1) what you want to do with it (use it as a clarifier or to kill parasites) 2) the volume of your tank 3) the flow rate of your pump.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

THATS THE ANSWER IV BEEN LOOKING FOR. CHEERS BUD


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

keep your water and diet good and you will usually be OK


----------

